# Elk Pastrami V2 – Nov 2013



## redheelerdog (Nov 3, 2013)

Here’s my version two of making elk pastrami.

Last year I made some and it turned out great so I decided to make some more. Here is last years version: Elk Pastrami

I followed the same recipe: Smokin Al's Kick A$$ beef pastrami recipe here: Pastrami-from-scratch-lots-of-q-view

I had some really nice large chunks of meat I vacuum packed, pulled them out to thaw:













Elk Freeze.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Nov 3, 2013


















Elk Thaw.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Nov 3, 2013






Smokin Als recipe mixed up













Spice it up.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Nov 3, 2013






In the pot for a soak













In the pot.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Nov 3, 2013






Out of the pot and rinsed













Elk 1.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Nov 3, 2013






A little EVO and rub of CBP/onion/garlic powder













Elk 2.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Nov 3, 2013






I ran out of plastic wrap so I had to go the zip lok route for an overnight in the fridge













Elk 3.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Nov 3, 2013






Rack em up and smoking today













Elk 4.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Nov 3, 2013






I am using Amazen Pecan













Elk 5.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Nov 3, 2013


















Elk 6.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Nov 3, 2013






More pics to come.


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 3, 2013)

Now that sounds, and looks, absolutely delicious! How fun! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## redheelerdog (Nov 3, 2013)

Pulled from the smoker...













Elk 7.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Nov 3, 2013


















Elk 8.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Nov 3, 2013


















Elk 9.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Nov 3, 2013


















Elk 10.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Nov 3, 2013


----------



## redheelerdog (Nov 4, 2013)

All sliced up, bagged and in the fridge. Vacuum seal tomorrow.

This will make a couple of Rubens don't you think?













Elk 11.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Nov 4, 2013


















Elk 13.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Nov 4, 2013


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 5, 2013)

Nice color! They look very good.


----------



## bjustice22 (Nov 5, 2013)

Well done redheelerdog! Want to send some my way?


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 5, 2013)

That just looks so beyond good!!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## redheelerdog (Nov 6, 2013)

Made some Ruben Sammies for dinner tonight, they really turned out great.

I didn't have any artisan rye or homemade sauerkraut but it still tasted damn good!













Sammie1.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Nov 6, 2013


















Sammie2.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Nov 6, 2013


















Sammie3.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Nov 6, 2013


















Sammie4.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Nov 6, 2013


















Sammie5.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Nov 6, 2013


















Sammie6.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Nov 6, 2013


















Sammie7.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Nov 6, 2013


















Sammie8.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Nov 6, 2013


----------



## foamheart (Nov 6, 2013)

My word! That really looks amazing! The dark red color, I bet its totally awesome on that ruben!

Grats on a great looking pastramii! Color me impressed!


----------



## disco (Nov 6, 2013)

I think you should send some of that to an under-privileged Canadian. It looks great!

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 7, 2013)

redheelerdog said:


> Sammie8.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...





redheelerdog said:


> All sliced up, bagged and in the fridge. Vacuum seal tomorrow.
> 
> This will make a couple of Rubens don't you think?
> 
> ...


Oh man now that's Money! Great job!


----------

